# Swisswax Best of Show



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, I've gone and done it and bought Swisswax' Best of Show at £120.
I'm feeling nervous now about telling the wife - she just doesn't understand my car enthusiasm.

Hopefully all you folks out there who have been using it can confirm "it does what it says on the tin" and I won't feel so "exposed" when admitting to the wife what I've done.

Anyone out there even had a bad experience with it?

Peter


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Excellent choice  , I bought the master kit with BOS from a car show at Leeds and it was the Girlfriend who egged me on to buy it.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a detailer use it on mine, and as I can't afford it I ended up with bottom off the line Swissvax Onyx.

Best of Show is exactly what it says, and in comparison to the Onyx, it's miles better and lasts longer. I have to re-apply the Onyx about every two weeks to be honest.

That £120 little tub you've bought will last for over a year, so you'll get your money back ten-fold.....just make sure you allow it to 'cure' after applying, ie. leave it for about 20-30mins on the paint for it to work properly (time depending on temperature outside) :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> That £120 little tub you've bought will last for over a year, so you'll get your money back ten-fold.....just make sure you allow it to 'cure' after applying, ie. leave it for about 20-30mins on the paint for it to work properly (time depending on temperature outside) :wink:


A year? You're using too much! BoS should easily last 3 years + especially with its extended durability over it's lesser brothers...there are people on here (and elswhere) who're on their original tub they bought from me 4 years ago.

If it's your first time with Swissvax - a couple of tips to get the best from your purchase:
*You *must* use the cleaner fluid first if you want the best from the wax in terms of finish and durabilty...plenty of cr*p spouted on other sites about that being nonsence. No vested interests at play here - it's come from experience :wink: 
* Don't over apply the wax..."less is best" It should like as though buttery fingers have just beeen drawn across the paints surface when applied correctly. Over application is simply a waste and on dark colours can lead to "smearing"
You'll soon get the knack  
*Apply two coats after your initial application of the cleaner fluid - allow 2 hours between each coat minimum. Apply if possible out of direct sunlight leave for 10 mins then lightly buff off. Allow the wax to cure in the sun and the buff off again.

Definately a discerning mans choice over Victoria wax...and worth every penny of your investment :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> It should like as though buttery fingers have just beeen drawn across the paints surface when applied correctly. Over application is simply a waste and on dark colours can lead to "smearing"
> You'll soon get the knack  Dave


Are you a buddy of Max Moseley Dave or are you just hoping for a liason in old England? :wink:

Cheers

Rich

PS That beer is past it's sell by date but I have a bigger one on order...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > It should like as though buttery fingers have just beeen drawn across the paints surface when applied correctly. Over application is simply a waste and on dark colours can lead to "smearing"
> ...


Hmm, not sure..perhaps a bit of both :wink: 

I will see you for that beer though! (one day)

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Definitely Dave,

love

max


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A year? You're using too much! BoS should easily last 3 years + especially with its extended durability over it's lesser brothers...there are people on here (and elswhere) who're on their original tub they bought from me 4 years ago.


Nah, I'm using Onyx so need to use it more often. :wink: I haven't used BoS so was just giving an estimate.

PS. even the Onyx has lasted me for a whole year so far, and I've only used not even a centimetre of this stuff.....Swissvax is brill in my opinion 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave you gave me a link where I could buy a kit of stuff some time ago but I didn't have time to get that before the last Ace meet so bought some Megs from Halfrauds  , sorry...

Can you post the link again please? I hope by the time my Swisswax comes up for renewal they'll have changed the packaging design... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dave you gave me a link where I could buy a kit of stuff some time ago but I didn't have time to get that before the last Ace meet so bought some Megs from Halfrauds  , sorry...
> 
> Can you post the link again please? I hope by the time my Swisswax comes up for renewal they'll have changed the packaging design... :lol:
> 
> ...


Personally wouldn't recommend the kits Rich - the cloths aren't up to much and unless you want a little cooler bag to keep it all in, I'd just go for the wax of your choice, Cleaner Fluid standard, the clay (aka in Swissvax speak as "paint rubber" - get the yellow version only) and an applicator pad for the CF. Megs yellow foam applicator pads are perfect for wax application - or massage into the paint with the palms of your hands with a glazed look in your eyes to get the neighbours talking 

No one is discounting the product and I'm not selling it - SV need/want all the money themselves.
Best to speak to Stuart at SV GB (01423 797989) tell him I referred you and you may get a small discount - which will be more than they give me!

Dave (aka Max at the w/e's :wink: :-*  )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dave (aka Max at the w/e's :wink: :-*  )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love you Max... 










Cheers

Rich


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Falkirk - what colour is your TT?


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Falkirk - what colour is your TT?


Raven black TT.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Definately a discerning mans choice over Victoria wax...and worth every penny of your investment :wink:
> Dave


I should never have told you I bought the Victoria Concours!
Well, I'll use it on the wife's car now.

Thanks everyone for the reassurance - I will use the collective advice.

Peter


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Best of show will be gorgeous on black.

There was a test on another forum recently which concluded B.O.S. as the best among some other highly regarded waxes 

Ill try and find it


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=79801


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

When I mentioned I was a member of TTOC Swissvax gave me a 10% discount


----------

